# Graphtec CE3000-60 MK2 cutting problem HELP PLEASE!



## luderob (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi all.

So after having a chinese cutter break (did amazing for 3 months, sigh) I bought a used graphtec with 2 months warranty from a reputable dealer hoping for better reliability and results.

My problem is the ce3000 ALWAYS leaves a tiny "step" on the numbers 0 and 8... 

Its not acceptable, and I need it fixed, seemingly it is the start end point at fault.

Every other cut is near on perfect as it can be.

I have tried various fonts, checked and fiddled with the nodes a million times.

Changed:
offset
blade force
offset force
initial down force
tangential-excuse spelling?
speed

Cutting strip is mint
Blade holder is new
Blade tip is fine

Carriage assembly is tight, no up or down movement.

What the heck can i do? I'm loosing the will to live here and have no idea what else to try.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Check to make sure your cutting strip does not have any cuts/nicks in it. It's the plastic strip directly below the blade. If it does, it should be replaced.


----------



## JohnWisc (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm no expert, but when if first got my used ROBO 5000-40, I had some slight issues. The test box/triangle was good on pretty much all but one corner.

Then I bought a new blade (didn't solve it), replaced the cutting strip (didn't solve it) and oiled the blade holder (didn't solve it). 

Felt demoralized...then I used the test downforce function where it cuts 5 test box/triangles and continued to test it until I settled on a pretty light downforce "8" or 80 grams. This was two steps into the test. i.e. the lightest test wouldn't pull out cleanly the next one did OK but just to be sure, I opted for the next one up. Looking perfect now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I did this for a couple of reasons, one, get it cut cleanly without wearing out a blade too soon and second, I pulled the side panel (power switch side) and read that the cutter was tested at the factory with the medium pressures over cutting from the presets by about 13-14 grams. So a setting of 40 was really cutting at 54. So even though the manual said to cut around 140-170 for decorative vinyl, I only needed 80 (or 90 if it overcuts).

Felt kind of stupid for not starting out by doing that test first.


----------

